#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Προσθήκη στέγης σε τακτοποιημένο κτήριο

## Ψωμαδάκης

Σε οικοδομή με οικ. άδεια του 90 ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει οικοδ.άδεια προσθήκης στέγης.Στο Επταπύργιο δεν ισχύει υποχρεωτική στέγη ενώ η Εφ.Πόλης απαιτεί στέγη. Τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια δεν έχει χτιστεί όμως ούτε ένα κτίριο χωρίς στέγη στην περιοχή.Το κτίριο έχει υπέρβαση ύψους και άλλες παραβάσεις. Όλες όμως τακτοποιημένες ,σωστές και εξοφλημένες. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα όγκου ,στατικό ή κάτι άλλο.
-Μπορεί να βγάλει άδεια στέγης; ( αν το έργο ήταν σε περιοχή με υποχρ.στέγη ο νόμος είναι σαφής οτι γίνεται .-Εδώ ; (η υπέρβαση ύψους ξεπερνά το 10% του προβλ. ύψους)

----------


## Xάρης

Ρωτήσατε τους πλέον αρμόδιους να απαντήσουν, δηλαδή την αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ;

Το γραφείο ΝΟΚ του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ τι άποψη έχει για το θέμα;Ενημέρωση για Θέματα ΝΟΚ
petridou@central.tee.gr
2310.883152, 2310.883121

----------


## Ψωμαδάκης

ρώτησα Χάρη . Δεν γνωρίζουν .Μου έδωσαν βιαστικά αρνητική απάντηση αλλά όταν τους έθεσα το θέμα αναλυτικότερα δεν έγινα σοφότερος . Έκανα και το ερώτημα προς το γραφείο ΝΟΚ.  Περιμένω.... -Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν γνωρίζει η αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ ποιος θα γνωρίζει;
Το ερώτημα να τεθεί εγγράφως στην ΥΔΟΜ ώστε υποχρεωθεί να απαντήσει και όχι να λένε ότι δεν γνωρίζουν.

----------

